# Anyone score this bike? 64 OPAL Standard eBay last week



## sworley (Apr 19, 2021)

It showed up in the upper left corner of the CABE eBay ads and by the time I clicked it, it was already gone. Dang, I would've driven a few hours to pick this beauty up. 
Did anyone here get it? 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/1960S-VINT...O-ESTATE-SALE-/184771297707?campid=5335809022


----------



## nick tures (Apr 19, 2021)

wow i missed it to, someone got a good bike


----------



## stoney (Apr 19, 2021)

Sorry to say I did not get it. I missed it also.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 19, 2021)

Looks like a similar bike to me in a bit rougher shape. '66

https://www.ebay.com/itm/224431571872?campid=5335809022


----------



## Logan64 (May 9, 2021)

This bike came back up for sale from the new owner on Ebay.


----------



## sworley (May 9, 2021)

@Logan64 link?


----------



## Logan64 (May 9, 2021)

sworley said:


> @Logan64 link?



Looks like the listing was ended. No clue if the seller managed to make an off site deal.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/144030475962?campid=5335809022


----------



## sworley (May 9, 2021)

Thank you! Holy markup!!


----------



## bobcycles (May 10, 2021)

easily a 3G bike WOW!


----------



## fatbike (Jul 8, 2021)

sworley said:


> It showed up in the upper left corner of the CABE eBay ads and by the time I clicked it, it was already gone. Dang, I would've driven a few hours to pick this beauty up.
> Did anyone here get it?
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/1960S-VINT...O-ESTATE-SALE-/184771297707?campid=5335809022



Neat bike, but very unimpressive selling rating, I would be hesitate to buy from anyone with an 88.9% feedback. Boy I do like those violets though.


----------



## fatbike (Jul 8, 2021)

fordmike65 said:


> Looks like a similar bike to me in a bit rougher shape. '66
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/224431571872?campid=5335809022
> View attachment 1394232



looks yes but a totally different frame size, this one is a long frame the other one is a shorty.


----------

